# Forgotten Tower ?



## gloriaXdiesXlive (5. Juli 2008)

da hab ich nochmal ne frage ^^

also ich habe gerade diesen screenshot gefunden 

http://arimyth.planetdiablo.gamespy.com/im...creenshot04.jpg

und da steht ja forgotten tower und expansion...so hab ich ja auch das addon , wenn man das nun übersetzt es es ja einfach nur vergessener turm

das ist ja wiederum der turm bei der blutgräfin , oder? der sieht ja ganz anders aus...
meine frage: wo in d2 ist das, wo dieser screen herkommt?


----------



## firose (5. Juli 2008)

also das hab ich noch nie gesehen in d2


----------



## Mr.Toast (5. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne das selber auch nicht und denke mal, das es ein Fake ist. Denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, müsste oben rechts "Expansion Set" stehen, statt nur "Expansion". Bin mir dabei aber nicht ganz so sicher, glaube ich aber.

Oder es ist halt eine Mod.


----------



## djmayman (5. Juli 2008)

das bild stammt nicht aus original D2 sondern aus nem mod


----------



## Donmo (5. Juli 2008)

Und zwar Chaos Empire. Lustig das hier gleich wieder Leute 'Fake!' schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab D2 nie gespielt, aber ich hab mir das Bild angeguckt und glaub, dass das ein Mod ist.


----------



## maggus (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab D2 + Expansion rauf und runtergespielt, dieser Ort ist garantiert nicht im Originalspiel.

Bestimmt kommt dieser Screenshot aus einem Mod. Mal gucken, wo man "Chaos Empire" denn runterladen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juli 2008)

Ist auf jeden Fall aus der Mod "Chaos Empire", so sieht es da schon seit Jahren aus. ;P
Die Umgebung selbst stammt aus Baldur's Gate, soweit ich mich erinner.
Oder einem anderen Rollenspiel.
Auf jeden Fall ist das nicht selbst erstellt. ;P


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall aus der Mod "Chaos Empire", so sieht es da schon seit Jahren aus. ;P
> Die Umgebung selbst stammt aus Baldur's Gate, soweit ich mich erinner.
> Oder einem anderen Rollenspiel.
> Auf jeden Fall ist das nicht selbst erstellt. ;P


rüschtisch wenn ihr wollt mach ich den screen mit meinem totenbeschwörer nochmal ^^


----------



## Thylemo (5. Juli 2008)

post lieber nen link für version 1.11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Thylemo schrieb:


> post lieber nen link für version 1.11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aktualisiert sich eig von selber^^


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Vllt. ein zweites geheimes level... das geheime Hühner level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Vllt. ein zweites geheimes level... das geheime Hühner level
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir hatten schon geklärt was das für ein bild ist


----------



## Thylemo (5. Juli 2008)

Leider klappts aber irgendwie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Thylemo schrieb:


> Leider klappts aber irgendwie net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du dich schon im battlenet eingelogt? bzw es versucht dich einzulogen


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (5. Juli 2008)

danke dass ihr so fix geantwortet habt alle

hmm mod..wie funktinoert dnen sowas , ich kann die downloaden und dann? wie wo spiele ich die?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

http://chaosempire.eu/menu.htm

aktuelle version ist 7.69

klick auf Download dann auf ChaosEmpire Current und dann afu 7.69


----------



## Thylemo (5. Juli 2008)

is die version für 1.11 oder 1.10?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Thylemo schrieb:


> is die version für 1.11 oder 1.10?


eig für 1.11

frag aber lieber nochmal im forum nach


----------



## maggus (5. Juli 2008)

Chaos Empire funktioniert bei mir auch auf Version 1.12


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

die grafik sieht ziemlich gut aus =)


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> die grafik sieht ziemlich gut aus =)


es verändert sich grafisch nichts mit der mod


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es verändert sich grafisch nichts mit der mod




Ironie on

mehr sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

und danke für den mod xD kanne ihn noch nich... um was gehts dortn? hab zu wenig zeit um D2 nochma druf zu hauen^^


----------



## Vampirgott (6. Juli 2008)

Tolle Mod, aber kann es sein, das die Karte nach jedem neu einsteigen neu generiert wird? Und btw weiß wer wo ich Blutrabe dort finde? Muss ich erst die zwei Dungeons dort clearen?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Donmo (6. Juli 2008)

Es geht um nix. Es ist dasselbe Spiel, nur bekommst du mehr Skillpunkte und Attribute, es gibt mehr Monster, neue Monster, es wurde ein Rush-Schutz eingebaut, es gibt neue Dungeons, es ist um einiges schwerer wie das Original, es gibt neue Uniques, Sets, Runenwörter, die allesamt besser sind wie die originalen, und außerdem gibt es einen Teddy, Überraschungseier und eine Augsburger Puppenkiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir: Das mit dem neu generieren ist normal so. Auch bei Diablo ohne Mod. Bloodraven ist mitten auf dem Friedhof. Die Krypta und das Mausoleum brauchst du nicht machen.


----------



## Vampirgott (6. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> @über mir: Das mit dem neu generieren ist normal so. Auch bei Diablo ohne Mod. Bloodraven ist mitten auf dem Friedhof. Die Krypta und das Mausoleum brauchst du nicht machen.



Also wenn ich beim normalen Diablo das spiel verlasse, und wieder einsteige ist die map immer noch genauso. Was du meinst ist bestimmt der Unterschied von Character zu Character.

Blutrabe find ich nicht, da steht nur die Truhe, aber sonst ist nichts aufm Friedhof. Nur die Eingänge und ein paar Gräber zum plündern. Vielleicht ein Bug?


----------



## Donmo (6. Juli 2008)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Also wenn ich beim normalen Diablo das spiel verlasse, und wieder einsteige ist die map immer noch genauso. Was du meinst ist bestimmt der Unterschied von Character zu Character.
> 
> Blutrabe find ich nicht, da steht nur die Truhe, aber sonst ist nichts aufm Friedhof. Nur die Eingänge und ein paar Gräber zum plündern. Vielleicht ein Bug?



Aber nur wenn du beim normalen Diablo Singleplayer spielst. Und wer sowas macht gehört verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm naja in der Version von CE die ich kenne war Blutrabe noch aufm Friedhof zu finden. Keine Ahnung was Chaos Energy der alte Spinner sich wieder für krankes Zeug hat einfallen lassen. Vielleicht gibts ja hier jemanden der die neueren Versionen auch gespielt hat...


----------



## maggus (6. Juli 2008)

Das Problem, dass Blutrabe nicht da ist, hab ich auch.
Naja, ich probier einfach mal andere Mods aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (8. Juli 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass Blutrabe nicht da ist, hab ich auch.
> Naja, ich probier einfach mal andere Mods aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab es endlich selbst gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei meiner Version findet man Blutrabe bei den Monolithen im Feld der Steine.


----------

